# Iggy Update, 2/22



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Four year old Spaz...she's now about 48":








Larger Image









Large Image


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Stunning animal, you deserve mucho kudos for how healthy your animals are!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great like always


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

beautiful pics draco!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

looks great. nice and healthy green!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy Mackerels, those are some awesome pictures








You definitely deserve the name Photographic Genius, Draco









That beast looks superb - do you have any picsof the entire animal?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice ones. I also like the Iggy handling and caring instructions on Kings of the Aquarium. A great read!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That beast looks superb - do you have any picsof the entire animal?


 I don't have any updated shots of her, but I'll try to get some tonight when my b/f gets home. I have problems getting her out of her cage by myself.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> nice ones. I also like the Iggy handling and caring instructions on Kings of the Aquarium. A great read!


 Thanks! Too bad I accidentally deleted it from both my harddrive and the server...I'm such a moron...I've been too lazy lately to rewrite it...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's a full body shot taken today:









Nice emerald tummy:









With her dad:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet coloration


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, spazz, what a name!!!
Great quality pics, NP-POTM i'm thinking


----------

